# حفظ صفحة ويب .. بكل سهولة ! لمشاهدتها دون اتصال



## مورا مارون (9 ديسمبر 2009)

*كيفية حفظ صفحة الويب في                  جهازك*




 .. هذه الطريقة ..



​




في                  البداية افتح الصفحة التي تريد الإحتفاظ بها بواسطة متصفح الإنترنت( Internet                  Explorer ) .







 







                من قائمة ( ملف ) اختر ( حفظ باسم ) .. كما في الصورة التالية








 



​ 



اكتب                  اسم الملف .. واختر امتداد ( *                  mht*                  ).. ثم اختر 
( حفظ ) .. كما في الصورة






​


----------



## ramy9000 (9 ديسمبر 2009)

مورا 100 100 
ياعسل


----------



## marcelino (9 ديسمبر 2009)

*ثانكس*

*بس ده حفظ للصفحه بس كصوره*

*ولا حفظ لـ داتا كمان ؟*​


----------



## مورا مارون (11 ديسمبر 2009)

لا صورة بس ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (17 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا يا مورا
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## مورا مارون (30 ديسمبر 2009)




----------



## ايهما حق (10 يناير 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووورررررررررررررررررر


----------



## مورا مارون (14 يناير 2010)

*



*


----------



## kalimooo (29 أبريل 2010)

*


شكراااااااا جزيلا

سلام المسيح معك

*


----------



## مورا مارون (30 أبريل 2010)

​ 
نورتي​


----------

